# Regulars (Holidays)



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Are you planning anything special for your Regulars for the Holidays? Small “bonuses” with delivery?


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

No, I am hoping for extra holiday tips from my regulars. Last year I got a $25 Walmart gift card from a lady who orders Starbucks everyday.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Well, as I mentioned, I tend to exhaustively research everything, and I looked into Richie Rich. I’m very impressed. As I suspected - a self-made man and a Veteran. So they’re definitely getting something (I suspect gourmet treats for RichiePup)

But that got me thinking of a few other Regulars that have been extremely kind. Maybe a chocolate orange? Just for fun.

I’m one of those people who enjoy giving gifts. Was considering small candy canes for the season. But 4-5 Regulars stand out.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m going to give all the non tippers pre-scratched losing lottery tickets…


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> ....But that got me thinking of a few other Regulars that have been extremely kind. Maybe a chocolate orange? Just for fun....


Very thoughtful of you! 



SinTaxERROR said:


> I’m going to give all the non tippers pre-scratched losing lottery tickets…


Very thoughtful of you!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Very thoughtful of you!
> 
> 
> Very thoughtful of you!


It IS the thought that counts… right??? 🥳


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

How do you guys get regulars with the algorithum sending the requests to any driver in the area? 


I happen to get the same custoemr 2xand he orders a lot apparently but its far and inbetween i'll be able to catch one of his deliveries?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

...

...

...I reject this concept... 👎


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

sumidaj said:


> How do you guys get regulars with the algorithum sending the requests to any driver in the area?
> 
> 
> I happen to get the same custoemr 2xand he orders a lot apparently but its far and inbetween i'll be able to catch one of his deliveries?


Regulars come with time. You just recognize the address and know to take it. In my case, it’s easier, as UE is not busy off-season, so those who DO use it become easily recognizable. Both good and bad. 🤪


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I guess cause mty area is busy.. ive been doingf it foorrr 2?? 3? years now and although i ocasionally see he same people.... its rare that i get them / they remember me lol 

that plus our area is busy... with all the fellow antsscrambling for the low offers lol


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

sumidaj said:


> I guess cause mty area is busy.. ive been doingf it foorrr 2?? 3? years now and although i ocasionally see he same people.... its rare that i get them / they remember me lol
> 
> that plus our area is busy... with all the fellow antsscrambling for the low offers lol


I have an unusual name, people remember it. I’m not going to say I have many - not at all - but I do recognize quite a few of them. Mostly bad. 😂😂😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Are you planning anything special for your Regulars for the Holidays? Small “bonuses” with delivery?


I’m speechless, but hey whatever floats your boat.

As a service worker, it’s the time to get not to give! Don’t expect anything from customers however, but I have got a few nice things from restaurant owners over the years. Just before Covid I was invited to a restaurants Christmas party for their staff. Open bar, a nice meal, and a band. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I’m speechless, but hey whatever floats your boat.
> 
> As a service worker, it’s the time to get not to give! Don’t expect anything from customers however, but I have got a few nice things from restaurant owners over the years. Just before Covid I was invited to a restaurants Christmas party for their staff. Open bar, a nice meal, and a band. It was a lot of fun!


Moe’s gives me free bags of chips when I pickup there. Lucky if some of these restaurants will even give you a cup for water…


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> I’m speechless, but hey whatever floats your boat.
> 
> As a service worker, it’s the time to get not to give! Don’t expect anything from customers however, but I have got a few nice things from restaurant owners over the years. Just before Covid I was invited to a restaurants Christmas party for their staff. Open bar, a nice meal, and a band. It was a lot of fun!


Totally agree!

Our dear Ms. Weirdenary has it backwards (no offense meant, LOL.) I remember from my days at UPS that the customers tipped their regulars at Xmas, not the other way around! This is true for tons of delivery services starting with the "postman" all around the world, BTW.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Moe’s gives me free bags of chips when I pickup there. Lucky if some of these restaurants will even give you a cup for water…


If you wanna get good stuff forget chains and employees, and even managers. The good stuff comes from _owners_.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

You’re right. I do struggle with understanding I’m a service worker. 😂

I’ll try harder.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> Our dear Ms. Weirdenary has it backwards (no offense meant, LOL.) I remember from my days at UPS that the customers tipped their regulars at Xmas, not the other way around! This is true for tons of delivery services starting with the "postman" all around the world, BTW.


We had the same UPS driver for 20 years! He helped us out a lot and every Christmas we gave him $250!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> We had the same UPS driver for 20 years! He helped us out a lot and every Christmas we gave him $250!


In addition to his $45 an hour union pay ( plus overtime ), generous benefits package and pension?

Ironically I was hired to ups today. I'll be coming to your house.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> In addition to his $45 an hour union pay ( plus overtime ), generous benefits package and pension?
> 
> Ironically I was hired to ups today. I'll be coming to your house.


You were hired as... what?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> In addition to his $45 an hour union pay ( plus overtime ), generous benefits package and pension?
> 
> Ironically I was hired to ups today. I'll be coming to your house.


Not my house, my business.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> You were hired as... what?


Guarantee since it’s November he was hired as temp Holiday help either assisting drivers or part of the 4a.m. Loading crew.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Correct. Needed to show some payroll for tax reasons.

About the same pay as Amazon except plus mileage.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> Our dear Ms. Weirdenary has it backwards (no offense meant, LOL.) I remember from my days at UPS that the customers tipped their regulars at Xmas, not the other way around! This is true for tons of delivery services starting with the "postman" all around the world, BTW.


Why Ms. Weirdinary? I can’t decide if I should be offended. 😂

I suppose it’s far better than Ms. Ordinary… So thank you I guess. 😏


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Guarantee since it’s November he was hired as temp Holiday help either assisting drivers or part of the 4a.m. Loading crew.


Jax knows how to…


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> We had the same UPS driver for 20 years! He helped us out a lot and every Christmas we gave him $250!


Dang, very nice! And I'm not gonna tell my buddies here because they would have a heart attack! 50 bucks is the highest I ever saw, although the actual value of deer meat or racoon pelts offered by a customer was probably much higher.

What does your wife do, man? Wall Street Banker?


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> In addition to his $45 an hour union pay ( plus overtime ), generous benefits package and pension?


Outside out the bile, jealousy and cherry-picked number displayed here, may I suggest you educate yourself on what UPS drivers' life and "benefits" actually are?

The only really nice thing about that company is that you can retire as early as 25 years into your career (well, that was true 20+ years ago.) One of my buddies started with them on the docks at 18 and quickly became a driver. He worked* like a dog* for 25 years and retired at the age of 43 with a decent (not great) pension, still super fit, and went on to other jobs part-time. His wife also went part-time and the last time I saw him he told me how happy they were, no longer chasing the money and having plenty of time for their hobbies.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Who said anything about bile jealousy and cherries?

It certainly beats working like a dog overnight in a manufacturing factory for 30 years, only to have the company go bankrupt and lose your retirement.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Guarantee since it’s November he was hired as temp Holiday help either assisting drivers or part of the 4a.m. Loading crew.


I remember in college being hired as a part-time UPS truck loader. It paid EIGHT dollars per hour which was more than double the $3.35/hr minimum wage. I'll be rich I thought! On the third night I hurt my back and quit. Those UPS managers are slave drivers. They expect 99.9% accuracy at putting the package in the right place in the truck and stacking it efficiently and doing it all super fast. Never mind that you also get heavy and odd-shaped curve balls coming down the conveyor belt, like for instance unpackaged tires instead of cube-shaped boxes. They want it all performed perfectly and fast. I have much respect for those that manage to do that job.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If you want to stay regular:










On a serious note, these prunes are the best I've every had. I crave them. But, BE CAREFULL, because eating too many, will have consequences.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

FL_Steve said:


> I remember in college being hired as a part-time UPS truck loader. It paid EIGHT dollars per hour which was more than double the $3.35/hr minimum wage. I'll be rich I thought! On the third night I hurt my back and quit. Those UPS managers are slave drivers. They expect 99.9% accuracy at putting the package in the right place in the truck and stacking it efficiently and doing it all super fast. Never mind that you also get heavy and odd-shaped curve balls coming down the conveyor belt, like for instance unpackaged tires instead of cube-shaped boxes. They want it all performed perfectly and fast. I have much respect for those that manage to do that job.


I've done it at Fedex on the unloading side as well. It's everything you describe and even worse because we would often find large, leaking Hazmat materials hidden (dumped) in parts of the trailers where they were not supposed to be... When we called a "manager" to have a look, he would just find an excuse to run away, clearly scared to death.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Why Ms. Weirdinary? I can’t decide if I should be offended. 😂
> 
> I suppose it’s far better than Ms. Ordinary… So thank you I guess. 😏


You guessed right !
All in good fun of course. But hey, your moniker kinda calls for it... Do feel free to reciprocate with mine though, I won't be offended.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> You guessed right !
> All in good fun of course. But hey, your moniker kinda calls for it... Do feel free to reciprocate with mine though, I won't be offended.


I don’t get offended easily. I’m very self-aware and I like me. If I didn’t, I’d change. 🤪


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Are you planning anything special for your Regulars for the Holidays? Small “bonuses” with delivery?


I'm gonna bet there will be alot of extra mr hankeys


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Last night. Not shown as a LOP order, did not ask for bag picture.
5 Guys to the local UPS Distribution center.
Showing 3 miles and $9,25 payout.
12 Burgers
12 Fries
1 Shake
HOW MUCH DO THEY FRIGGIN MAKE?
And BTW, are 5 Guys now boutique?
Do the math per person.


----------

